# Small Wonders, Utilities That Can Fit In Floppy!



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 28, 2005)

*1. Resource Hacker*


```
Resource Hacker is a freeware utility to view, modify, rename, add, delete and extract resources in 32bit Windows executables and resource files (*.res). It incorporates an internal resource script compiler and decompiler and works on Win95, Win98, WinME, WinNT, Win2000 and WinXP operating systems.
```

D/l Resource Hacker

*2. KLox*


```
U can use KLox to display a good looking Clock on desktop.
```

D/l Klox

*3. Boot XP*


```
Boot XP is used to change the Default Boot Screen of Windows XP. U cab change it with any of ur favorite Wallpaper.
```

D/l Boot XP

*4. Microangelo*


```
Microangelo is used to edit the Icons.
```

D/l Microangelo

*5. Hex Editor*


```
Hex Editor is used to edit EXE, Dll & other files in HEX format.
```

D/l Hex Editor

*6. Clearer Type*


```
Clearer Type is used to set the contrast of fonts in Clear Type display. By default Windows XP sets the contrast too high that fonts r looked very ugly. U can change the contrast with the help of this tiny s/w.
```

D/l Clearer Type

*7. File Spiltters*


```
I'm attaching two File splitters (HJSplit, JASP). Both r gr8. U can use them to split the files, that r larger than the floppy size so that u can store them in more than 1 floppy, And u can also join them while restorin them on PC with the help of these s/w.
```

D/l Two File Splitters

*8. Revelation*


```
Its a gr8 s/w. It is used to show the hidden password (Asteriscs) in Text boxes.
```

D/l Revelation

*9. Read NTFS*


```
U can access the NTFS partition in a FAT partition with the help of this gr8 DOS based utility.
```

D/l Read NTFS

*10. PC Inspector*


```
Hv u deleted a necessary file from recycle Bin? Don't worry, with the help of this s/w u can retreive the files, that u hv permanently deleted from Recycle bin.
```

D/l PC Inspector

*11. XOSL*


```
XOSL is a type of Boot Loader. U can use it to dual boot ur system.
```

D/l XOSL

So ENJOY!!!


----------



## expertno.1 (Jul 28, 2005)

must be in tuts !@!!!!


stop now

i am getting angry


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 28, 2005)

sorry 4 that, as i mentioned in one of my post that its very confusing to find the suitable sub-forum here.
But don't be angry as i'll get familiar very soon.
And mods can move the topics to right section.
I think thats the job of mods.
take care...


----------



## infohardik (Jul 29, 2005)

man this is really good ppl join in and put ur online search items here.
i never thought tat i can access NTFS from fat32 sys.gr8


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 29, 2005)

OK...  

6 More gr8 Utilities!

*1. Dochrana*


```
Its a gr8 s/w to force the users of Win98 to enter username & password to log on the system! Generally we can hit <ESC> key or click on <Cancel> button to avoid this but this s/w doesnt allow it.
```

D/l Dochrana

*2. eXeScope*


```
Its also a utility to view, modify, rename, add, delete and extract resources, like Resource Hacker, but it can also edit 16-bit files.
```

D/l eXeScope

*3. UltraISO*


```
It is used to open an ISO image file. U can cut, copy, delete any file in the image using this s/w.
```

D/l UltraISO

*4. VCD Cutter*


```
Its a gr8 s/w to cut any part of a movie.
```

D/l VCD Cutter

*5. XPLite*


```
U can remove many unnecessary applications in Windows XP with the help of this s/w, that u can't remove with Add/Remove Programs.
```

D/l XPLite

*6. 7-Zip*


```
Its a gr8 free s/w to open many Compressed format files, like ZIP, RAR, 7Z, ZIP, GZIP, TAR, BZIP2, RAR, CAB, ARJ, Z, CPIO, RPM, DEB, SPLIT, Z.
```

D/l 7-Zip

LAGE RAHO!!!


----------



## theKonqueror (Aug 23, 2005)

Has anyone tried picky basket? 

I had it on my old hdd, but now, not even on net...


----------



## swatkat (Aug 23, 2005)

I always keep Ranish Partition Manager in a Floppy, it's one helluva partitioning tool and free  too.
And, here's the link to Piky Basket.


----------



## Charley (Aug 24, 2005)

* Vishal, the VCD cutter software doesnt work...*


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 24, 2005)

What problem r u facing?
In downloading or running the application?
Pls be more clear...


----------



## expertno.1 (Sep 2, 2005)

> Vishal, the VCD cutter software doesnt work...


watz the problem ?


----------



## navjotjsingh (Sep 2, 2005)

How come UltraISO and Microangelo fit on a floppy. Are they very old versions? Please explain. I cannot download them as I currently in Sify iWay Cafe so I cannot test them.


----------



## Dipen01 (Sep 3, 2005)

swatkat said:
			
		

> I always keep Ranish Partition Manager in a Floppy, it's one helluva partitioning tool and free  too.
> And, here's the link to Piky Basket.



I dont know how to use Ranish Partition Manager... tried couple of times.. but didnt understood so avoided a risk.
Can anyone post a clear tut on how to use it.. may be swatkat can do..

Dipen


----------



## korea031003 (Sep 6, 2005)

ThanX Mate...


----------



## Ashis (Sep 8, 2005)

Grow Up Man........... Every one knows them...find sothing really Unique!


----------



## theraven (Sep 8, 2005)

besides most of those software arent small enuff to fit on floppy
kinda defeats the purposed of the topic/thread title


----------



## mariner (Sep 8, 2005)

thanx for sharing all this wonderful tips but the vcd cutter didnt open !


----------



## godsownman (Sep 12, 2005)

Boot XP is not working . When I download it and try to extract it I get an error regarding the compression.


----------

